
Why revolution is no longer possible (2015) - ciconia
https://www.opendemocracy.net/en/transformation/why-revolution-is-no-longer-possible/
======
aszantu
I've been feeling this for a while now, where everything feels wrong. Airbnb
is destroying peoples homes just by existing - feels like it at least. I found
myself trying to sell and market myself all the time, with no time to myself.
Even now I'm logged into facebook and felt I needed to share some article I
found, because I felt that people needed to know this - and then I reminded
myself that I'm doing FB for marketing only.

This world is giving me the creeps, I want to live in a world of "perry
rhodan" positive future, not in "Shadowrun"

